

Stack of the month club - adamloving
http://adamloving.com/internet-programming/stack-of-the-month-club

======
kibibu
All of these developers prefer git/GitHub. Can anybody offer any reason why
(religious wars aside) this beats Hg/Bitbucket?

As far as I can tell, Bitbucket has unlimited free private repos, the same
pull-request and team features, and has been around pretty much as long as
GitHub.

What am I missing out on?

~~~
cmccabe
I think entire giant essays have been written about this topic. However, it
boils down to a few things. Mercurial tends to choke on large repositories.
Git doesn't. A lot of people know git. Not many people know mercurial.

People like to bitch about git's command-line interface. But most of the
quirks have been ironed out over time. What you're left with is a very UNIX-y
program. If you understand the concepts then you will figure it out. git also
has pretty good Windows support now, thanks to the GitHub client and others.

I don't know much about Github versus BitBucket (or any other site.) I use
GitHub because we use it at work and because I found it first. BitBucket now
supports git repos, which might make it a contender. I get the feeling that
you're more likely to get contributors if you start on GitHub, simply because
people are more familiar with the site's interface. But nothing I put on
Github has become mega-popular at this point, so I don't know.

~~~
ra
I think you're right.

Early on git got a lot of traction, and I think this was largely due to github
being so, so good.

Since the acquisition, bitbucket has come a long way in a short space of time,
and I'm sure they're clawing back some marketshare. Now that they have
forking, pull requests and git repos, there's no reason not to use them.

For some reason though, I still find it easier to browse / read / review code
on github.

------
swordswinger12
I expected this to be a mailing list of very impressive/deep stack traces.
Color me disappointed, but if someone made that I would be all over it.

~~~
adamloving
That's a funny idea. I love it!

------
tbeseda
Listing Node.js as a framework pains me.

------
rurounijones
I love these kinds of things since you can find out really interesting stuff.

For the same reasons I like watchig interviews where people talk about the
technologies they are using at their companies (like webpulp.tv )

The more information out there; the merrier.

------
duck
Great idea... makes me think how that method could be used for a lot of
things.

~~~
hatu
I once used this type of a list to go through job postings and list the most
in-demand skills companies are looking for. On a larger scale that for example
would be a good resource.

